# Might and Magic 6 Shrinker Err.



## flmnnts (Apr 30, 2007)

I have pulled my hair out over this problem. Instilation runs fine but when I go to start the game I get "SHRINKER.ERR (3.3)C:\PROGRA~1\3DO\MIGHTA~2\mss32.dllager instilation error-The system can not find file specified". Please tell me there is a solution, I know its an older game, but its one of my faves. If it helps the game was purchased in the Mellenium Edition. I have a dell XPS 400 with the 3D video card and alot of memory. I totally meet and surpass the requirements to play the game. I have tryed evrything from downloading the latest DirectX to running the game on an older operating system, for about a year now, and nothing seems to work nor have I been able to get live help. I pray you can help.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if there is a file missing you can always run a search of the disk.find the file then copy,and paste it to the games folder.be sure its the same directory listed in the error.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you can't find MSS32.DLL in Windows or on the game CD, download it from *http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?mss32*


----------



## sykk069 (Feb 13, 2008)

i get the same problem...
mss32.dll is in the correct place, tried replacing the file with the one from dll-files.com same issue.
win xp sp2


----------



## mm6fixed (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry to necro an old thread but I tried many things over many hours to try fix this problem. I kept running accross this post (and others) while trying different searches for fixes. Finally came accross a solution for myself.

My operating system is Win XP not sure if it will work for other operating systems. I downloaded Virtual PC 2007 (a microsoft product) and setup a new windows 98 Virtual machine. Then I found an old Win 98 disc, loaded the operating system into the virtual machine, installed MM6 on the virtual machine and am now happily re-enjoying this game I played so many years ago.

Hope it helps somebody.


----------

